# Re Photo Submission Brit Girl I'm with Stupid T-shirt



## S McKee (15 Jun 2005)

I really liked that photo submission showing the British soldier wearing the T-shirt, "I'm with stupid" with the arrow pointing towards the American flag hahahaha. By the way what is the capitol of Great Britain? Berlin isn't it? No no that's not it, but that's what it would have been if it weren't for those "stupid" Americans.


----------



## 48Highlander (15 Jun 2005)

Jumper said:
			
		

> I really liked that photo submission showing the British soldier wearing the T-shirt, "I'm with stupid" with the arrow pointing towards the American flag hahahaha. By the way what is the capitol of Great Britain? Berlin isn't it? No no that's not it, but that's what it would have been if it weren't for those "stupid" Americans.



Oh relax, after the way the simpsons made fun of their teeth, they have every right to make fun of your intelligence


----------



## Infanteer (15 Jun 2005)

Lighten up....


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (15 Jun 2005)

Photo gone, problem over.


----------



## c4th (15 Jun 2005)

Jumper said:
			
		

> but that's what it would have been if it weren't for those "stupid" Americans.



"But we mustn't underestimate American blundering.   I was with them when they "blundered" into Berlin in 1918.   -- Renault, "Casablanca" 1942

Not that they ever did blunder in Berlin.   Nonetheless, the joke has been around for a while.   Seems a little late to be taking offence.


----------



## c4th (15 Jun 2005)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Photo gone, problem over.



Too bad, it was a good photo.


----------



## 48Highlander (15 Jun 2005)

c4th said:
			
		

> Too bad, it was a good photo.



Yeah, she was kinda cute...


----------



## aesop081 (15 Jun 2005)

Jumper said:
			
		

> I really liked that photo submission showing the British soldier wearing the T-shirt, "I'm with stupid" with the arrow pointing towards the American flag hahahaha. By the way what is the capitol of Great Britain? Berlin isn't it? No no that's not it, but that's what it would have been if it weren't for those "stupid" Americans.



another f*****g bleeding heart  :

You know what they say: If you can't take a joke..........

I like your bit of revisionist history too


----------



## vangemeren (15 Jun 2005)

Usually I don't say anything but..



			
				Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Photo gone, problem over.



Is this the first complaint? Has this been a problem since the photo has been up or only for the last hour?

If you're going to take down photos that offend a couple of people, you might as well take down the ones that make fun of the French too.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (15 Jun 2005)

The photo had been up for some time now.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (15 Jun 2005)

There are 2 approaches to take:

1. The easy route. Take it down and let the lowest common denominator dictate content.

2. Defend something uploaded by someone else. Clearly the photo is going to anger a certain percentage of the population, and this step means convincing them they're not angry about it.

I took the easy way out because I don't have time to play #2, which rarely turns out a "success" for anyone involved.

Edit: Plus I know where to find a copy if I want one.


----------



## vangemeren (15 Jun 2005)

Understood. 

I'm going to lurk in Recruiting for now..


----------



## Britney Spears (15 Jun 2005)

I fear people with no sense of humor. It's almost always indicative of deeper psychological issues and extremist tendencies.


Just saying is all......


----------



## mover1 (15 Jun 2005)

WOW did you ever cave easily. Too bad the pic is gone.  It was funny. I just lost faith in the site. Anyone else feel just a little tinge of disappointment that the photo was taken off because of one complaint.


----------



## aesop081 (15 Jun 2005)

mover1 said:
			
		

> WOW did you ever cave easily. Too bad the pic is gone.   It was funny. I just lost faith in the site. Anyone else feel just a little tinge of disappointment that the photo was taken off because of one complaint.



Makes 2 of us......


----------



## Gramps (15 Jun 2005)

Three of us.


----------



## vangemeren (15 Jun 2005)

I *haven't* lost faith.

It's closing in on 2 hours and I haven't seen any response from Jumper. I want to hear, why this joke t-shirt is so bad. I mean its not like it says "death to America"


----------



## Jordan411 (15 Jun 2005)

I'll admit I liked the photo also


----------



## Trinity (15 Jun 2005)

sure the photo was funny


But are we to assume because one person who complained (possibly American) should
be blamed for all the insults that America throws at other people....  No..

The American media does that and propegates it... not the individual, who
gets the blame though under the general blanket of America.

If this person is offended, well, it comes down.  And next time if you are
offended by something that other people don't understand, well, your
concern will probably be met with the same care and due diligence as
in this case.

I was offended only once by this site, amazing enough since nothing offends me.
And it was rectified.  

So...  Stop thinking Globally, think a little more individually and have some compassion.

That being said, would an American site do the same for us or would they use Freedom of speech?
Thats an interesting question!!!  Any takers?


----------



## c4th (15 Jun 2005)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> There are 2 approaches to take:
> 
> Edit: Plus I know where to find a copy if I want one.



Or three, replace it with a photo of the subject without the offending shirt on.   

Was that my outside voice again?   Darn!   Fire for effect.


----------



## plattypuss (15 Jun 2005)

I think it was refreshing to see a Brit with a sense of humour IE the girl wearing the shirt. Personally I think it was a Canadian plot (due to the CADPATS in the background) to estrange the US and Brits so that we could resume our position as the US's closest ally.   Not useful just close.


----------



## Slim (15 Jun 2005)

I wonder what the American members of the site though about it?

How woud we feel if it was a Canadian flag?

Probably not the best pic to have around...


----------



## aesop081 (15 Jun 2005)

Trinity said:
			
		

> sure the photo was funny
> 
> 
> But are we to assume because one person who complained (possibly American) should
> ...



Padre you disapoint me.

If i were to say "Your avatar offends me as i am non-religious", would you take it down ?   One person complained.........Minority rule ?


----------



## sigpig (15 Jun 2005)

Can anyone pm me a site that has this horrendous picture? Obviously I didn't see it but from the description it sounds funny. 

I understand Mike saying screw it and deleting the picture instead of dealing with the crap. But then we all find ourselves at the mercy of one person with no sense of humour. Kind of a shame.


----------



## mover1 (15 Jun 2005)

Lets not turn this into an ethical debate about how American or British or others feel about the site. Lets address the real issue. How quickly the photo was taken off because one person found it offensive. Its sad to think that he did it because he chose the easy way out.   

Mike any thoughts on going into politics. You would make an excellent politician. Governing by public opinion. ;D


----------



## Trinity (15 Jun 2005)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> Padre you disapoint me.
> 
> If i were to say "Your avatar offends me as i am non-religious", would you take it down ?  One person complained.........Minority rule ?



No.. my avatar wasn't created to mock or offend.. this shirt had that undertone...

Minority Rule... no..  equal rights to not be harassed...  yes...

is this harassment?    ugh.. i dunno...

This is more about censorship and free speech than it is a t-shirt....


----------



## mover1 (15 Jun 2005)

Censorship...................... you hit the nail on the proverbial head.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (15 Jun 2005)

Well for all you people who are now disappointed in this site, maybe one forgets how much work, time and money is involved on Mikes part? He does have a life also.
Maybe instead of being disappointed, do some looking, find it, and post a link explaining what is there.
Those who then might be offended need not look..........of course, if still disappointed there are other sites so..........


----------



## aesop081 (15 Jun 2005)

Trinity said:
			
		

> No.. my avatar wasn't created to mock or offend.. this shirt had that undertone...
> 
> Minority Rule... no..   equal rights to not be harassed...   yes...
> 
> ...



Funny you should bring the H-word into this. As an harrassement advisor i can tell you that your intent is irrelevant.   But since i have a sense of humour and i'm not a bleeding heart it doesnt bother me one bit ( your avatar that is..i realy am non-religious btw).

So mike took down one picture...who cares right ?   Anything and everything on this site can fall into that trap ( offending someone), should we shut it down just in case we might offend one individual ?


----------



## Baloo (15 Jun 2005)

Too bad the original complainant was Canadian (or at least lives here), thus giving me the impression they are just taking it upon themselves to defend where no-one asked them to. 

My $0.02.


----------



## mover1 (15 Jun 2005)

So does the picture of the seal on the ice offend people? It says its one of the girls on the ice nude sunbathing. 
A. Does that propmote bestiality 
B. or are we supporting a seal hunt.
C. Or do we just take it as it is a nice picture of a seal with a funny little quote

I choose C. 

 But god help us if someone finds it offensive.
 I found the padres fascination about breast offensive and then I delved deeper and found he was drawing attention to a good cause.
When will this discussion be locked because its taboo!!!!!!!!
 ;D


----------



## Pieman (15 Jun 2005)

Censorship offends me.  ~Author Unknown


----------



## paracowboy (15 Jun 2005)

wow, this teacup holds a lot of tempest.   : Mike made a snap. Deal with it. Whatever his reasons, it's his site. Sheesh!

And as for how the Yanks would have dealt with it: I belong to a couple of American paratrooper sites. Whenever I've taken umbrage with a particularly anti-Canadian post or pic, they've always been very quick to rectify it. Y'know, like allies, friends, and family members do.


----------



## MAC (15 Jun 2005)

The picture was meant to be funny, relax.   However, I take issue with the comment that the capital of Great Britain would be Berlin if it were not for those, "Stupid Americans"... Perhaps, but my Great Grandfather and his buddies were living and dying in the trenches of France three years before the Americans entered the Great War so I'm sure he would have a different opinion on the matter.


----------



## winchable (15 Jun 2005)

Alllright, lets look at this seriously for a mo.
Mike puts more time and money into this site than anyone else ever has, he designed it, built it and more or less reared it through a few ugly spots.
It's his perogative if he wants to take it down to save himself the headache, is it the easy way out? Yes quite frankly it is, but I imagine most people would take the easier route when they're pumping hundreds of dollars into the site, missing out on time with their family to make sure that everyone has somewhere to log on to at work or after work etc. etc.

If Mike wants to splash pictures of rainbows in the background and post pictures of cats humping frogs he can do it because it's his site to do with what he wants.
It's insulting to think after all the time he has spent and after all the hours/money and loss of family time he's put into the site, that someone has the audacity to complain when he takes down a silly picture to save himself one small headache, to give himself one brief reprieve from the mountains of shyte he has to put up with as a result of giving us knobs a place to waste time.

Anyone complaining has no idea what Mike puts into the site....quite frankly, I'm offended that you're offended that that person was offended because of the offensive picture and I think the offending parties should all sod off.

Seriously thuogh guys, lay off. Post a link to the picture, slap a warning on it so it's not Mike's headache and save us all the trouble annnd drop it.


----------



## aesop081 (15 Jun 2005)

Che said:
			
		

> Anyone complaining has no idea what Mike puts into the site....quite frankly, I'm offended that you're offended that that person was offended because of the offensive picture and I think the offending parties should all sod off.



Now thats being offended  ;D

As for the rest of your post....fair enough

Cheers


----------



## MAC (15 Jun 2005)

Che said:
			
		

> Alllright, lets look at this seriously for a mo.
> Mike puts more time and money into this site than anyone else ever has, he designed it, built it and more or less reared it through a few ugly spots.
> It's his perogative if he wants to take it down to save himself the headache, is it the easy way out? Yes quite frankly it is, but I imagine most people would take the easier route when they're pumping hundreds of dollars into the site, missing out on time with their family to make sure that everyone has somewhere to log on to at work or after work etc. etc.
> 
> ...



"Cats humping frogs", you betcha!   That's a web page that I want to see!


----------



## mover1 (15 Jun 2005)

OK everybody here it is. If you don't want to read the whole thing.

Someone took offence to the picture of the I m with stupid T-shirt. 
Mike went and chose the easy route and took it down. NO HARM NO FOUL
Some other people started hacking on Mike in a joking matter about caving so easily.
Then others got into a theological debate about it.

NOW EVERYONE PUTTING UP A REPLY REMEMBER THAT THIS POST IS NOT ABOUT AMERICA AND BRITAIN OR WHO IS NICE OR OFFENDED OR ANY OF THAT. This thread is about Mike caving because of one post!!! Thats it. End of Story.


----------



## dutchie (15 Jun 2005)

Holy sheepshit, what a circus. I just want to see the picture of the hottie.


----------



## winchable (15 Jun 2005)

Memo To Caesar:
Use of the word hottie will herein no longer be tolerated, should offending word be used again, directing staff reserves the right to sic Brutus and Cassius on your person.
Other unacceptable terms are as follows:
ta-ta's
cans
sizzling hottie
smokin' hottie
hottie hottie boom bo lottie
vas deferens
uvula
doody
angina
beach

Should you find the above conditions to be unacceptable please address the appropriate grievances signed (in triplicate) to--------



I just got too bored of that one to keep going.


----------



## dutchie (15 Jun 2005)

I'm sorry Che. I didn't mean to offend anyone with my last post. I meant no disrespect to sheeps (or sheeple), 'holy' people, circus folk/carnies, hotties, hotties wearing t-shirts, hotties not wearing t-shirts, non-hotties, non-hotties wearing t-shirts, non-hotties not wearing t-shirts who happen to be Holy Carnies, or any combonation of these.   

My sincerest appologies (ok, not so sincere).


----------



## dutchie (15 Jun 2005)

Che said:
			
		

> hottie hottie boom bo lottie


Could you please use that in a sentence?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (15 Jun 2005)

Great discussion guys, seriously.

I admit, I whipped the photo down quickly after one complaint in part because it was the "easy" thing to do, and partly because it's the "right" thing to do. But I also did it to make a point. There is nothing in it for me to "fight the battle" and keep the photo up, funny or not, offensive or not.

I guarantee you that had I left it up there would *not* be 3 pages of "way to go" posts. In fact it would likely turn into a discussion of how Army.ca has lost the way and is allowing anti-American sentiment from the media to shape it's standpoint. As the sole person making the thumbs up/down decision, I'd be responsible for defending the legitimacy of the photo and why it's "good" and not "bad" for Army.ca to keep it.

But boy, take something down that (honestly) nobody cares about, and you get three pages of people screaming censorship, and worried about what's next.

It's good to see people taking such a strong interest in the content here. Hopefully we'll see the same people come out proactively next time.


----------



## c4th (15 Jun 2005)

A wise signature Mike.  Every second that passes by is a second closer to the day you'll die. Never let the time just fly.


Man, how much closer we've gotten just reading this thread....


----------



## Cloud Cover (15 Jun 2005)

hottie hottie boom bo lottie



			
				Caesar said:
			
		

> Could you please use that in a sentence?



It's actually a ritualistic chant constantly repeated by mods when they dance around the fire during Banishment Ceremony's. While they do hold hands during the ceremony, they are also careful not to wear any t-shirts that may offend the Great Gods of Khaki. 

There were rumours of sacrificial virgins, but due to a change in the laws, several dozen cans of beer are now thrown [empty] into the fire pit.


----------



## winchable (15 Jun 2005)

I should also add to whiskey's post that I refused to be sacrificed and infanteer wasn't around at the time so logistics also demanded we switch to beer cans.


----------



## TCBF (15 Jun 2005)

Been gone a week.  Looks like I didn't miss much.... ;D

Tom


----------



## vangemeren (15 Jun 2005)

TCBF said:
			
		

> Been gone a week.   Looks like I didn't miss much.... ;D
> 
> Tom



I spent 45 minutes cooking and eating my supper....

"Holy opinion Batman", 

"Thats right Robin seems like we're stuck in a multi-page debate that goes on and on and on....."


----------



## atticus (15 Jun 2005)

Che said:
			
		

> vas deferens
> uvula
> angina



So no biology talk allowed here?   I was thinkin of starting up a debate on why we should call it ductus deferens instead of vas deferens.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (15 Jun 2005)

Why bother, there's no deferens...


----------



## Chewy (15 Jun 2005)

5 D-Day beaches two american two british and one canadian. yes you helped but the british and we Canadians helped out to. The British managed to capture the same number of beaches as the americans. Plus look at some history texts the brithish had prepared for an invasion by the Nazis since the begining of the war.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (15 Jun 2005)

van Gemeren said:
			
		

> "Thats right Robin seems like we're stuck in a multi-page debate that goes on and on and on....."



Not any more. I would no more tell Mike how or what to do with his site, than I would walk into his house and tell him to get rid of his furniture, because I didn't like it. It's his to do as he wishes.

Locked.


----------



## S McKee (17 Jun 2005)

Well I didn't check Army.ca until today and saw that the thread was locked otherwise I would have added this post there. I didn't realize my post about the Brit T-shirt would cause such a ruckus. I really don't know what's more pathetic: one, that the DS would actually take down the picture because I made a smartass comment about it; or two, the overblown reaction by some of the people on this site. My gawd people everyone knows the reason the Brits and the rest of that Euro-trash isn't speaking German today is because of the US. KIDDING. J


----------



## MAC (17 Jun 2005)

Jumper said:
			
		

> Well I didn't check Army.ca until today and saw that the thread was locked otherwise I would have added this post there. I didn't realize my post about the Brit T-shirt would cause such a ruckus. I really don't know what's more pathetic: one, that the DS would actually take down the picture because I made a smartass comment about it; or two, the overblown reaction by some of the people on this site. My gawd people everyone knows the reason the Brits and the rest of that Euro-trash isn't speaking German today is because of the US. KIDDING. J



Enough of you humourless posts...please.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (17 Jun 2005)

Jumper,

What was the outcome you were looking for with your original post? If you're not prepared to live with the consequence of making smart-ass comments, consider not making them.


----------



## S McKee (17 Jun 2005)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Jumper,
> 
> What was the outcome you were looking for with your original post? If you're not prepared to live with the consequence of making smart-*** comments, consider not making them.



I wasn't looking for any "outcome" at all. And I didn't realize that was a qualifier for making a post on this site. However in the future I will refrain from making any comments on funny t-shirts...


----------



## Britney Spears (17 Jun 2005)

Well since we're all hunky dory now, can we get the pic up again? I thought I had saved it, but I guess not. Otherwise I would have linked it myself.


----------



## Walt (17 Jun 2005)

I wasn't looking for any "outcome" at all. And I didn't realize that was a qualifier for making a post on this site. However in the future I will refrain from making any comments on funny t-shirts...

You obviously excelled in "Sh*t disturbing 101".


----------



## Fishbone Jones (17 Jun 2005)

The Site owner has the final word on ANYTHING that appears on his site. That's the bottom line.


----------

